# نظرة على نظام ويندز الجديد, Vista



## Michael (21 نوفمبر 2005)

*نظرة على نظام ويندز الجديد, Vista*

قام أحد المواقع بعرض نظرة عن قرب على نظام ويندز الجديد Vista الذى ظهرت الإصدارة الأولى منه قبل أسابيع قليلة
هذه مجموعة من الصور و التعليقات الشيقة

بعض الصور لسطح المكتب في النظام الجديد












قائمة ابدأ لم تتغير كثيراً
لكن لاحظ المربع, أو المستطيل الأحمر , هذا هو التغيير الوحيد تستطيع خلالة تشغيل الملفات التنفيذية, لكن يكون هذ الخيار مفيد لكل المستخدمين.






أصبح هناك مربع بحث في كل مافذة, يمكنك هذا المحرك من البحث في النافذة المفتوحة فقط وليس في النظام ككل.






لست بحاجة لفتح الملف لمعرفه محتوياته, كما تلاحظ في الصورة سيعرض لك الملف محتويايه مباشرة عند الضغط عليه. بعض الأوقات ستظهر هذه النافذة في اليمين وآحيان آخرى ستظهر في الأعلى











المجلدات التخيلية , طريقة جديدة لتنظيم الملفات في ويندز






عند الدخول لأحد هذه المجلدات مثلا لنختار Music






ستجد بطبيعة الحال بعض الملفات الصوتية, هذه الملفات ليس بالظرورة انها مخزنة داخل هذا المجلد بل ربما يكون موقعها الأصلى مكان آخر تماماً, يذكرنا هذا باحد ميزات ويندز الحالى وهي "إنشاء إختصار" هذه العملية مشابهه تماماً لذلك. الهدف من المجلدات التخيلية هي أن المستخدم ليس بحاجة ليكون على علم بمكان الملف الأصلي دائما, فإذا أردت ملفات صوتية أذهب فوراً نحو الملجد Music .

انترنت أكسبلورر 7 سيكون مرفع مع النظام الجديد وهذه صورة له






كما تلاحظ لست بحاجة لفتح نافذة جديدة لكل صفحة انترنت بل سيستخدم البرنامج هنا مايسمى بـ Tabs للتنقل

سيكون هناك كذلك محرك بحث مدمج في المتصفح للبحث في الانترنت, لست بحاجة لدخول موقع بحث لكي تبحث عنش يء ما.






ويندز ميديا بلير 10






Network Presentation
برنامج للتعامل مع الشبكات اللاسلكية






من التغييرات الجديدة هي تغير اسم Windows Backup إلى SafeDocs






منقول من مدونتي


----------



## antoon refaat (3 مارس 2006)

مايكل معلومات مفيده جدا انا نزلته من سيديهايتين بس للأسف الوندوز تقيل جدا عن اي xp وكمان ممل
هههههههههههههه
الف شكر ليك


----------



## meme85 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا يا ميشيل على هذا الموضوع الحلو


----------



## Scofield (8 نوفمبر 2006)

antoon refaat قال:


> مايكل معلومات مفيده جدا انا نزلته من سيديهايتين بس للأسف الوندوز تقيل جدا عن اي xp وكمان ممل
> هههههههههههههه
> الف شكر ليك




أكيد لازم يكون تقيل عن xp لسبب وهو أن النسخ التى نزلت لمعالجات 64 و ليس 32 أو 16
غير أنه يحتاج رامات عالية و ذاكرة عالية و كارت شاشة "فيجا" عالى الذاكرة لا يقل عن 256
وهناك نسخ نزلت لمعالجات 32 و لكنها أيضا بطيئة عن xp


----------



## mark (15 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا ليك يامايكل انا عضو جديد الرب يعوضك ويقويك على الردود البايخة زى اللى قريتها من deem وعلى العموم ربنا يسامحه....


----------



## بيترالخواجة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

معلومات قيمة الله معاك 
متعرفش تضع النسخى هنـــــــــــــــــــــــا الناس تصطب منها


----------



## sasa_star (18 مارس 2007)

new new


----------



## ابو ماريانا (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نظرة على نظام ويندز الجديد, Vista*

[


----------

